# Giant Creepy Eyeball



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

A very cool idea so I thought I'd pass this along.

A boy's own guide to building a giant creepy eyeball that follows you round the room

I love the eye of Sauron idea.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh my, so many uses for that... Thanks for sharing Haunti


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Now to figure out what type of lens system they are using and break it down into something which can be built in the garage for $20!

Possibly some type of giant fish-eye lens?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Don't know about doing it for $20 - you need a pretty special lens that fisheyes the image pretty extremely. The top of the sphere is the center of the "screen" and the "edges" come together at the bottom.

There's a little more info here.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I've seen a similar prop using a pico projector, a face-tracking web cam and a spherical dome for a ceiling light fixture. The iris & pupil were projected onto the translucent white glass and followed the viewer around the room. Less impressive but available to mere mortals.

That one's pretty darn cool though.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Sooo cool.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

that was very cool!


----------



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

That was really cool! I built a big wandering eye using one of those 12" outdoor light globes and 2 servos. Doesn't follow you around, but still a neat effect.

My Eyeball pictures by jwheat058 - Photobucket


----------

